# Сайт > Главный раздел >  Музыкальная школа Маэстро в Новосибирске

## tagrojucalo3

Стал искать где можно  пройти обучение вокалу и игре  на музыкальном инструменте в Новосибирске, остановился на сайте  #sibmaestro.  Из - за чего ?  Нашёл много отличных отзывов, давно существует, хорошая история у школы. Обратился к ним,  обсудил.  Хожу потихоньку, обучаюсь,  спустя время стал лучше петь и лучше играть на музыкальном инструменте. Обучают хорошо, только положительные эмоции.   Рекомендую ! За более подробной информацией переходите по ссылке     #Музыкальнаяшкола #Маэстро #Новосибирск [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

